# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing 'old' solid plaster

## Vincent

Need to remove a whole bedroom worth of ancient solid plaster... Consisting of sand, lime and not much cement. Its drummy and its cracked. Cant face using the old cold chisel and hammer. Angle grinder is ineffective.
The bricks are old and the 'cement' they used, back in the day, are more sand than cement. There is probably 25-30 square meters to do.
I was thinking of some kind of cheap jack hammer? 
As half of melbourne consists of old solid plaster, im guessing a few have attempted this...  :Wink:

----------


## johnc

A bolster and a dump (club) hammer should have it just fall away. Once initially down to brick work you just strike back into the render with the bolster tipped at about 45 degrees.  If its sticky then a light jack hammer or rotary drill with a broad blade should be even faster.

----------


## toooldforthis

> A bolster and a dump (club) hammer should have it just fall away. Once initially down to brick work you just strike back into the render with the bolster tipped at about 45 degrees.  If its sticky then a light jack hammer or rotary drill with a broad blade should be even faster.

  wot he said. 
could be worse could be this stuff:

----------


## Micky013

Looks like fun lol

----------


## Veithy

Hammer drill with sds chisel bit

----------


## Veithy

Wide chisel bit

----------


## Veithy

Other thing I do is  get it started then use a floor scraper to get under it and take large chunks off. The broom style handle allows you to do most of the work from the ground. Just depends how well stuck it is to what works best and some area my need one approach while others require something slightly different.

----------

